# Vertical take off and landing



## squirrelpot (Aug 5, 2017)

How high can adult mice jump vertically?

I've got a 19L RUB which is about a foot high, and I've got a Lucky Reptiles MB-2, which is about half that height. I'm reluctant to put nervous mice, who don't know me well, in the MB-2 in case they decide to jump vertically out of the box if I startle them, but I don't know if this concern is realistic.

Another question: do baby mice jump vertically? If they do, how high can they jump?

(I've seen a startled juvenile rat jump vertically about four or five inches!)

All advice will be gratefully received!

Chris


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Depends on the health and fitness of the mice, I think a foot is pretty high for a mouse to jump. However, baby mice can jump higher than adults, especially during their 'hopper' phase.

I suggest experimenting with it. Place the mice in the container(s) in a bath tub or shower. Wait a few hours or scare them to see how high they can jump. Also, if you are using a metal holder and water bottle, mice can easily climb up and escape without a lid.

Good luck!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

I have bins that are a foot high and my bucks love jumping up and climbing upside down on the mesh top. Not every mouse will bother but they certainly can and can chew the top at that height too if there is anywhere they can purchase.

7" is ok for most of my baby mice to avoid escapes, but some can jump and hang on to the top and could potentially get out like that. They do tend to jump vertically though.


----------

